# Happy birthday, Halo is 3 today!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yep, the pupster is all grown up! She's the diva dog, the Fluffy Princess, our little goat, and our baby girl. :wub:

From this:



















To this:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh I've loved Halo since I joined this forum, she is such a beaut! Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh wow!! She is gorgeous!! I don't think I have ever seen her picture. 
Happy Birthday Halo!! I hope it was a spectacular day and you were spoiled ever so rotten on your special day!!!


:birthday: :cake:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations.

In the first picture she looks like my puppy Zena who will be 11 weeks tommorrow.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

MY HOW TIME FLIES!!!

Happy Birthday pretty baby girl!

:wub:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, she IS a beauty!!!!! ♥


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

awww, she's gorgeous 

and that photo of her lying flat in the grass? for some reason, when i saw that photo i immediately thought "Miff....*insert meme face*" lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

happy birthday beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

DharmasMom said:


> I don't think I have ever seen her picture.


WHAT?!??!  Honey, you ain't been lookin, lol!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Halo!!! Hope you have many more happy years. Chloe sends birthday kisses.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday HALO!!! November 9th is a very important day 2 gorgeous sable fluffballs were born? so need to make it a national holiday thats obviously a sign as to how great that day is HAHAHAAH

Hope you had a GREAT day Halo and your mama spoiled you rotten! beautiful girl!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Halo! 

I am just in love with your fluffy girl :wub:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ooooo what a pretty coatie! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pretty Girl!

:cake:​


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a pretty girl,love her coat and colors1 Happy #3 Halo. Have fun and great treats.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Super Pup!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Halo!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Halo!!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Halo from her half sister Iska!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday little beauty!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

:birthday: Pretty Girl!!!

OMG...that second picture with Keef is too much :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That picture with Keefer cracks me up too because she's so little compared to him and she's in one of her funny looking phases, lol!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, and thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes - Halo sends big sloppy kisses to all of you! *slurp* :wub:


----------

